# Waxes and sealants over ceramic coat



## Sean1ucc (Sep 4, 2015)

Getting the car ceramic coated including the wheels, calipers and exhaust tips. My question is have people added additional wax coats or sealants to improve finish? If so what products have worked best?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Usually you're wasting your time adding anything to a ceramic coating as it will only hinder the performance of the coating you've just spend quite a bit of cash on.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

TBH I wouldn't bother, the coating will look slick enough and as said don't want to hinder its performance. 

Gonz.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Use any top up spray with si02 in it. This is then designed to work in tandam with the coating. Carpro Relaod, SiRamik Mist, Gyeon Cure etc etc


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

If you're looking for a glow,try PA Cosmic on top of it


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Sean1ucc said:


> Getting the car ceramic coated including the wheels, calipers and exhaust tips. My question is have people added additional wax coats or sealants to improve finish? If so what products have worked best?


Autoglym HD wax, Sonax premium wax or other without abrasive in it.
I suggest use wax after some time, when hydrophobic effect slowing down.


----------



## Sean1ucc (Sep 4, 2015)

I am getting rid of most of my detailing products so just wondering what was worth keeping that I could use with the ceramic. Was going to keep the Wolfgang DG 3.0, Meguiars ultimate spray wax? Also bought the KKD SiCoat


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sean1ucc said:


> Getting the car ceramic coated including the wheels, calipers and exhaust tips. My question is have people added additional wax coats or sealants to improve finish? If so what products have worked best?


You won't improve the finish. People think coatings are just for protection, but the truth is they also look awesome! Just maintain with a spray sealant from what ever manufacturer the coating is from. :thumb:


----------



## Sean1ucc (Sep 4, 2015)

The ceramic coating is made by an American company called gloss-it. The detailer I know has the rights for the pro only version in the uk. Hadn't heard if them/it before but seen some cars he has put it on on the look very well! They don't seem to do an SiO2 based LSP so will just go with the KKD stuff


----------



## REDLooP (Dec 28, 2008)

It depends what you want the coating for, if you want it for its look and water behaviour then leave it alone and just top it up. But if you want it for its added protection then apply sealant and wax as it will just build up the protection.

If it was me I would add sealant and wax for winter to keep the protection high, then remove the wax and sealant around spring time and top up with Sio2 sprays.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

REDLooP said:


> It depends what you want the coating for, if you want it for its look and water behaviour then leave it alone and just top it up. But if you want it for its added protection then apply sealant and wax as it will just build up the protection.
> 
> If it was me I would add sealant and wax for winter to keep the protection high, then remove the wax and sealant around spring time and top up with Sio2 sprays.


Sealant and wax won't bond to coatings, they dont last long at all.......


----------



## Sean1ucc (Sep 4, 2015)

Would synthetic sealants not bond at all to a ceramic coating? I wouldn't be expecting usual longevity but if lasted 2-3 months that would be fine. Also what SiO2 sprays would be the best performing? If a sealant does bond would a prewax cleanser remove it between coats?


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Putting any polish/wax over the top of a ceramic wont do a lot of good. It cant bond to the surface due to ceramic coat and dependent upon what you're trying to put on may detrimental to the coating!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sean1ucc said:


> Would synthetic sealants not bond at all to a ceramic coating? I wouldn't be expecting usual longevity but if lasted 2-3 months that would be fine. Also what SiO2 sprays would be the best performing? If a sealant does bond would a prewax cleanser remove it between coats?


Maybe 2-3 washes lol! Use a SiO2 spray. :thumb:

Best performing SiO2 spray IMO is Kamikaze Over Coat. Adds a real awesome gloss, and it actually fills fine swirls.


----------



## Sean1ucc (Sep 4, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> Maybe 2-3 washes lol! Use a SiO2 spray. :thumb:
> 
> Best performing SiO2 spray IMO is Kamikaze Over Coat. Adds a real awesome gloss, and it actually fills fine swirls.


What frequency would you top up with the spray? Does it vary between winter and summer?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

always waxed over ceramics


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Angelwax have 5th Element - a new wax designed to work with Ceramic Coatings (or on its own)


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sean1ucc said:


> What frequency would you top up with the spray? Does it vary between winter and summer?


That is totally up to you. Every wash if you want, or save it for special occasions where you think it needs a gloss boost, or anything in between. Just regularly wash your car with a coating friendly shampoo free of waxes etc, and see how you go. It'll stay looking perfect for months and months and months even when dirty haha! :thumb:


----------



## Sean1ucc (Sep 4, 2015)

-Raven- said:


> That is totally up to you. Every wash if you want, or save it for special occasions where you think it needs a gloss boost, or anything in between. Just regularly wash your car with a coating friendly shampoo free of waxes etc, and see how you go. It'll stay looking perfect for months and months and months even when dirty haha! :thumb:


It's sounding like I made the right decision to move forward with a ceramic! 👍 I'm not getting it done until the start of Feb but I'll get a review up afterwards as I haven't seen much on the Gloss-It range of products here. That angelwax sounds interesting, I may get a sample to try on a panel and compare against one of the siO2 sprays. Currently use Meguiars NXT generation car wash so should be able to stick with that as it only contains some synthetic polymers as lubricants but no waxes I think?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sean1ucc said:


> It's sounding like I made the right decision to move forward with a ceramic! 👍 I'm not getting it done until the start of Feb but I'll get a review up afterwards as I haven't seen much on the Gloss-It range of products here. That angelwax sounds interesting, I may get a sample to try on a panel and compare against one of the siO2 sprays. Currently use Meguiars NXT generation car wash so should be able to stick with that as it only contains some synthetic polymers as lubricants but no waxes I think?


Best to use a pure shampoo, as additives can clog the coating. Dodo born to be mild is ok for one suggestion. Theres a few to choose from the various manufacturers. :thumb:


----------



## Sean1ucc (Sep 4, 2015)

I got a few different ones to try and see which provides best results. Went for nanolex pure shampoo, Dodo juice born to be mild and carpro reset. Currently use valetpro advanced neutral snow foam, whether this will cling is the question! Found auto Finesse avalanche to be one of the thickest and clingiest snow foams to date. Are there any special considerations to take into account similar to the shampoo? Thanks for everyone's input so far 

I also managed to find some of that kamikaze overcoat...in Italy! Seems hard to come by in stock


----------

